# Adam Ruins Everything: Weight Loss



## rabbitislove (Jul 23, 2017)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TptuiUskToQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TptuiUskToQ[/ame]

Im a fan of this show and how it disproves myth with humour. This was the first time I saw a mainstream show acknowledge there are fat people out there who are (gasp) healthy and figured ya'll would enjoy


----------



## agouderia (Jul 24, 2017)

Great show!

"result of bad science and even worse marketing" - fabulous quote, which lets me wonder to how many things in life this applies.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Aug 17, 2017)

I love this guy's show and what he has to say about so many topics we take for granted or totally misunderstand.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Sep 18, 2017)

My financé and I are big fans of the show and our favourite part of the series was Adam talking about his body acceptance arc I think its one of the next episodes which is the "Adam ruins fine art" where he nude models, we think he's cute as fuck!


----------

